

Steve Jobs, anecdotes and little-known facts - Brajeshwar
http://www.cryonie.com/en/history/steve-jobs.php

======
lutusp
> In May 1974 he was hired as an electronics [sic] by Atari.

> He was felt rough [sic], they disapproved his lack of hygiene and bizarre
> way of eating. He was used to mock others [sic] ...

> He gets a job as an electronics [sic] without knowing anything about it

Is this article translated from another language without anyone bothering to
read the translation?

> A reporter from The Wall Street Journal, Brent Schlender, recorded many
> interview of Steve Jobs [sic].

Apparently so.

